# The Passing of Leonard Nimoy



## K.S. Crooks (Feb 28, 2015)

The passing of Leonard Nimoy is something that came as a shock. When it comes to iconic roles on tv there are few that can compare to Spock. Leonard Nimoy was a wonderful actor and director. So many actors can learn from his experience for how to handle being so closely identified with one character. The universe feels a little dimmer without him.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 1, 2015)

The Killing in Russia... IS and 3 girls... The rise of UKIP... the Greek debt crisis... and all anyone talked about on Saturday night was "Mr Spock"...
""...the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few." Or the one...
[but I'll find it hard to forgive him for Bilbo Baggins there are limits to my love...]


----------



## Ireth (Mar 1, 2015)

Whatchoo talkin' about, Joe, that song is awesome! Horribly cheesy, but still awesome. XD


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2015)

Ireth said:


> Whatchoo talkin' about, Joe...



0.0 You just nailed my regional dialect. How'd you do that?


----------



## Ireth (Mar 1, 2015)

Pure fluke, I imagine. XD


----------



## thedarknessrising (Mar 1, 2015)

I have been a Trekkie for my entire life. It's one of the first things I remember watching as a kid. When I heard of Leonard Nimoy's passing, I broke down. I was devastated. He touched the lives of so many. And he gave us the greatest character in the entire sci fi genre.

He lived long, and we prospered.


----------



## Jastius (Mar 1, 2015)

I watched his documentary on women and art. It was incredible. He was a beautiful passionate man.
Watching star trek TOS as I grew up, his character embodied the triumph of the sciences over blind ignorance and brutality. A great loss.


----------

